# Trying to figure out how to get the newest OS software faster



## Jason Bourne (Aug 18, 2017)

I know this is a common topic. Everyone wants to get the newest OS software ASAP. Here's my 2 cents.

My car is currently running 2018.10.5 and it seems like everytime I check the app from my house/office the app shows that it's waking the car up (unless I had just very recently checked the app). And it seems like more times than not, when I get in the car, it shows no LTE connectivity for a few seconds until it establishes a connection. To me, it makes me wonder if 2018.10.5 is set to quickly power down LTE connectivity. That may be as an energy saver, and/or because WiFi may be coming soon.

But I'm making an assumption that one of the results of the car quickly disconnecting from LTE when parked is that the car can't check in with the mothership and download the new OS because of the lack of connectivity. It may only be able to download when the car is driving. This may or may not be true, and this may or may not be new. But, I'm just noticing this now.

I don't drive a ton, so I'm trying to figure out a way to keep the car's connectivity active. When I'm charging at work and I check the app, the app refreshes quickly which makes me think the connectivity is more consistent. But my car still doesn't get the new OS quickly.

Has anyone noticed similar things and have any actionable insights?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Jason Bourne said:


> I know this is a common topic. Everyone wants to get the newest OS software ASAP. Here's my 2 cents.
> 
> My car is currently running 2018.10.5 and it seems like everytime I check the app from my house/office the app shows that it's waking the car up (unless I had just very recently checked the app). And it seems like more times than not, when I get in the car, it shows no LTE connectivity for a few seconds until it establishes a connection. To me, it makes me wonder if 2018.10.5 is set to quickly power down LTE connectivity. That may be as an energy saver, and/or because WiFi may be coming soon.
> 
> ...


I can say for sure the car appears to be slower to wake recently (certainly can point to the latest firmware update for timing).


----------



## itsmekb (Sep 13, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I can say for sure the car appears to be slower to wake recently (certainly can point to the latest firmware update for timing).


I am still on 2018.4.17. Car is plugged in every night and still no update. Will be nice to get the autopilot update and rear seat heaters one day...


----------



## Polly Liversalts (Jul 9, 2016)

I have the same problem waiting long periods of time after release for updates, I put the car in Valet mode when ever it’s left unattended (even on the drive) does anybody else? I’m wondering if this inhibits updates?


----------

